# eclipse debugger - Source not found?



## equin (13. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

wenn ich bei eclipse den Debugger benutze bekomme ich ständig die Nachricht: "source not found" und das bei Objekten die eigentlich vorhanden sind?

Jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Gastredner (13. Okt 2010)

Wenn du externe Bibliotheken ohne den Source-Code einbindest, dann kann der Debugger diesen auch nicht anzeigen. Selbiges gilt ebenso für den Sourcecode des JREs selbst. Wenn du ein JDK installiert hast und dies unter Preferences -> Java -> Installed JREs als zu verwendenden JRE einstellst, dann wird der Sourcecode von Java automatisch mit eingebunden. Ansonsten kannst du auch manuell den Sourcecode einbinden, indem du in dem entsprechenden Projekt die eingebundene Java-Runtime aufklappst, über einen Rechtsklick die Properties von "rt.jar" aufrufst und bei dem entsprechenden Menü das Archiv mit den Sourcen hinzufügst (wird bei jedem JDK als src.zip mit ausgeliefert und sollte direkt im Basisverzeichnis des JDKs liegen).
Den Sourcode für andere externe Bibliotheken lässt sich auf die gleiche Art und Weise einbinden. Weiterer Vorteil: Eclipse generiert automatisch aus den Sourcen die dazugehörigen Javadoc-Kommentare.


----------

